# Artichokes



## Paolita (Sep 11, 2005)

The other day I saw some artichokes in the supermarket and remembered I loved eating them as a child. I bought two and cookied them in boling water. But I think I overcooked them because they were all soggy. Does anyone know for how long I should boil artichokes for? And is there a technique for taking the heart out? There is a kind of fur that covers it and I really fought with it to get it out of the way.

Thanx
Paolita


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 11, 2005)

I tried to make these one time and that was enough for me.  They stunk up my house and they were awful.  I love guacomole though and I've had spinach and artichoke dip and that was pretty good.  But as far as the whole cook them and dip the tips in butter I'll have to pass.


----------



## Jeff_in _Idaho (Sep 11, 2005)

How long did you cook them for?  Once the leaves have been removed and eaten the fuzzy stuff on the heart can be removed with a spoon or a paring knife.  I usually cook mine for about 45 minutes.  Great with melted garlic butter.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 11, 2005)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I love guacomole though and I've had spinach and artichoke dip and that was pretty good.


Guacamole is made from avocados. I could eat my weight in guacamole! (and I look like I have!  )

Rather than boil your artichokes, Paolita, just put a couple inches of water (I usually add some lemon juice) in the bottom of a pan. Cut across the top of your artichoke so that it will sit flat in the pan. Cook covered, stem side up, 30-40 minutes, depending on the size. Test for doneness by pulling a leaf off. If it pulls off easily, it is done. I don't remove the "choke" until after it is cooked. I peel each leaf off, dip it into mayonnaise or melted butter, and pull it between my teeth to remove the "meat" of it (there is just a small amount on each leaf). When I get to the choke (fuzzy part), I scrape it off with a spoon. Then I eat the heart. I don't eat mayonnaise very often, but I love artichokes dipped in mayonnaise. I like them dipped in melted butter sometimes too, but I prefer mayonnaise. Artichokes are a food that you have to acquire a taste for. The first time I had one, I didn't like it. 

 Barbara


----------



## Jeff_in _Idaho (Sep 11, 2005)

Barbara L is right on.  I love artichokes and her way of making them is wonderful.  By the way, the stem of the artichoke is almost as good as the heart.


----------



## Constance (Sep 11, 2005)

The fresh artichokes I see in our local stores always look kind of tired and are pretty pricey, so I just buy the canned ones.


----------



## Jeff_in _Idaho (Sep 11, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> The fresh artichokes I see in our local stores always look kind of tired and are pretty pricey, so I just buy the canned ones.


I have had bad ones but when they are in season and fairly fresh they are wonderful.  I do enjoy canned ones but the taste is not the same.   I live in Idaho and we still can get good fresh artichokes once in a while.  When the price drops is usually when they are at their best.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 11, 2005)

Total blonde moment Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 12, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> . I don't eat mayonnaise very often, but I love artichokes dipped in mayonnaise. I


 
I also dip artichoke leaves in mayonnaise, but I mix a little lemon juice with the mayonnaise for some zip.


----------



## Paolita (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanx for the advice. I will buy some more artichokes next time I go to the market. I love the hearts and sometimes buy them canned and conserved with olive oil. I use a little of the oil to marinate my chicken (I usually dice it) and then I cook the chicken in with some artichoke hearts. Served over rice or fresh linguine is a delicious choice!

I think last time I left my artichokes on the stove for over an hour. Perhaps it was too much time and that is why they were kinda soggy.
Paolita


----------



## kadesma (Sep 13, 2005)

Paolita said:
			
		

> Thanx for the advice. I will buy some more artichokes next time I go to the market. I love the hearts and sometimes buy them canned and conserved with olive oil. I use a little of the oil to marinate my chicken (I usually dice it) and then I cook the chicken in with some artichoke hearts. Served over rice or fresh linguine is a delicious choice!
> 
> I think last time I left my artichokes on the stove for over an hour. Perhaps it was too much time and that is why they were kinda soggy.
> Paolita


Paolita,
I test mine for doneness by just taking a sharp knife or an ice pick and sticking the bottomm of the choke right next to the stem base. I tend to like mine a little firm, but when the ice pick goes in easily they are done.
kadesma The time is usually about 40-45 min..They can also be steamed, takes a little longer but they turn out nice.


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 9, 2005)

I bought an artichoke today and gonna cook it tonight just for me!  I searched this thread because it's been so long I couldn't remember what I put in the water with them!  I seem to remember a bay leaf and pepper-corns but I'm gonna stick with the recipes posted here!  

But....drool drool....I'd not heard or thought of Hollandaise which I love so perhaps dinner may be a tad bit more complicated tonight! 

Thanks!


----------



## mish (Nov 10, 2005)

Here is an excellent thread started by Claire. I agree, steaming is the way to go.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/artichoke-reminder-9876.html?highlight=artichokes

Wanted to share this pic.  Wish I liked Eggs Benedict.  I have a recipe for a mayo-based dipping sauce -- I'll poke around to find it.


----------



## Gerrycooks (Nov 10, 2005)

This is my grandmothers recipe. I think it is from Sicily. It is the only way I can think of to eat artichokes. 

Stuffed Artichokes

2 c dry bread crumbs, for 4 artichokes
1 medium onion, chopped 
2 tea sugar or to taste
salt to taste
1/4 c grated parmesan cheese
olive oil
1 tea Italian seasoning

Trim artichokes (cut the tops of the leaves off with the thorn and wash. Cut about 1/4 inch of stem off. Spread leaves apart by pulling leaves from top out so it looks like a flower. 
Brown chopped onion in about 2 T olive oil. Add breadcrumbs and salt. Stir constantly so they do not burn. Remove from heat when carmel colored. Add sugar and grated parmesan cheese to taste. Stir well. The bread crumbs should taste slightly sweet and salty.
Stuff articholkes with bread crumbs by placing crumbs between leaves Pack them as much as you can. Place in a baking dish, cover and add about 1 inch of water. They need to stand up straight. Bake at 350 until done. 
To eat pull the leaves off and scrape the stuffing off the bottm ends of the leaves. Don't forget to eat the part of the leaf where it attaches to the stem. Continue this process until you get to the lighter green tightly closed leaves in the center. Grasp these leaves from the top and pull them off. Eat the bottom of the light green leaves (The heart) Remove the thistle part with a spoon and eat the bottom of the artichoke. 
Pressure cooker
Place 2 cups water in bottom of pot. Add stuffed artichokes. Place lid on and make sure pressure release lever is straight up. Set temp to 400. When pressure indicator pops up reduce temperature to 250. Set timmer for 15 minutes.
When time is up turn temperature dial to off. Flip pressure release valve to release pressure using a knife to avoid steam. After pressure is released remove lid. These will be more tender than those baked in the oven but the stuffing will also be softer.
Servings 4


----------



## htc (Nov 10, 2005)

This is a little deviation from the main artichoke discussion...

I never knew you could eat artichokes when I was a kid. My Mom would buy a ton when I was young, but we would boil it in water and drink the water. She told us it has a cooling effect on your body (think Eastern medicine).  

Imagine my surprise when I found out people actually eat it! And the heart to boot! We always just thought that was the hairy stuff in the middle that came with the tea.


----------



## Constance (Nov 12, 2005)

Gerrycooks, that is one beautiful recipe! I usually just go for the canned ones, but you have inspired me!


----------



## QSis (Nov 12, 2005)

Gerrycooks, I've made many artichokes the way your grandmother did and they are great!  Must say that I still prefer the simple steaming and dipping in melted garlic butter, though.

Mish, what don't you like about Eggs Benedict?  Maybe try a different protein layer?  There is a restaurant on the Cape that serves Crab Cakes Benedict, or Sausage Benedict or, Linguica Benedict, or Lobster Benedict, instead of the traditional Canadian bacon. The sausage patty ones are to die for! 

Lee


----------



## Constance (Nov 12, 2005)

HB and I had "Eggs Houssard" at Brennens in New Orleans. It's and eggs benedict with and additional "Houssard Sauce". Lordy, was it delicious! I also had turtle soup as a starter, accompanied by mimosas, and Bananas Foster for dessert.


----------



## RMS (Nov 13, 2005)

Stuffed artichokes are the best!  When my son was in kindergarten, he was the only child that picked artichokes as his favorite vegetable!  His teacher couldn't believe it.


----------

